# we need to have an intervention for BOBAK



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok so i'm sure by now we all know about bobak and he busted Z

well hes been talking to me on AIM and telling he wants to install....a fog machine.....inside the car......

guys i've tried to talk him outta this

heres his plan

put fog machine in back, hook it to a direct battery AC-DC convertor installed under the seat wired with improper wire running to whatever hot wire he can find then CLAMP the negative to the seat rail

guys we gotta get him to stop destroying this car

i mean i can understand the hood and spoiler but now hes going to far

plz give him advice and encourgment to sell his car to someone that can fix it and restore it

not buying stupid pointless highly illegal things that he cant even use cuz hes wasting his money on crap instead of getting it fixed


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

2nd...He needs more guidance that I can give.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

dom and i talk to him off forum on a regular basis and we've told him how illegal this mod would be, and how big a fire hazard it would be, and jsut down right retarded it is, plz guys help us out


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> dom and i talk to him off forum on a regular basis and we've told him how illegal this mod would be, and how big a fire hazard it would be, and jsut down right retarded it is, plz guys help us out


hi, What are the dangers of this (law wise)


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

darwinish at it's finest. the gene pool could use a good cleansing like that. It would be sad to see another Z31 bite the dust, but let him be his own idiot. You can't cure stupidity.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I for one was sick of talking to this guy on AIM, sometimes for over an hour, and once for over 2 hours, trying to troubleshoot his car. I'd tell him things he needed to do, and then I find out later (here) that he doesn't even have basic tools. So, as far as I'm concerned, he's getting no help from me. He won't listen anyway. Like AZ said, perfect waste of one of the finest NA Zs I've ever seen, but as far as I'm concerned he's on his own. If somebody wants to take up his cause, they can do it on their own time. Please don't waste our by posting this garbage here. _AND_ being as how it's an interior mod, please post it in the appropriate section. Thanks. This thread will be deleted in 3 hours.


----------



## dreco (Feb 13, 2005)

*wtf?*

a fog machine?? wtf for??


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

because he thinks it would be badass


----------



## dreco (Feb 13, 2005)

*haha*

I thought the "getaway" smoke machine was supposed to be on the outside.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> because he thinks it would be badass


Badass way to die, that stuff is carbon dioxide........Why do you think they use it in large areas like clubs and stuff. In a confined space like a car, it'll cause problems.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i know it will, he asked me about mounting it in the engine bay then asked what would happen if it got in the intake....WTF DO U THINK WOULD HAPPEN

he knows lil to nothing about cars and is to thick headed to try to listen


----------

